# Northern VA: True20 or other, GM/player looking to form group



## Hammerforge (Aug 16, 2006)

As the subject line says, I'm hoping to start a group that would be interested in one of the systems as described below...

*Play Location/Method:* Northern VA, face to face, preferably at Game Parlor in Chantilly to begin with.

*Game/System:* I'm currently in a D&D 3.5 campaign, so I'd like to try a new system. I have in mind True20, HARP, Castles & Crusades, or perhaps GURPS (more or less in that order of preference). I'd also be open to d20 Modern if enough people are interested.

*Player or GM?* I'm willing to GM to start, but I'd like to rotate GMing duties. My experience GMing is limited, but I do enjoy the creative outlet and running games. If you're patient and willing to put up with occasional blunders on my part, it's all good.

*Time/Frequency:* Since I'm already playing in a biweekly Saturday campaign, my time is somewhat limited. I'd say twice a month at the most, maybe once a month, and preferably on a Saturday.

*Genre:* I'm open to fantasy, modern, sci-fi, or post-apoc.

At this point I'm just throwing out a feeler to see if anyone would be interested in gaming with one of the above systems on an ongoing basis. In addition, I know it's a common request in this type of ad, but I'll say it anyway: I'd prefer mature, sociable people without emotional hangups. If you have trouble getting along with others and being a part of a team, no offense but please don't respond. A roleplaying game is as much a social activity as it is a game.

We would have to decide some of the issues above first, i.e., what game system and what genre to use. I do lean toward immersive roleplaying, though I do like some good combat as well. I'm ok with powergaming *to a point,* but I think in excess it's just plain annoying and takes the fun out of roleplaying.

If anyone is interested, just respond to this thread and maybe we can get something going. Maybe you've been thinking about trying out one of the above systems but have never gotten around to it for whatever reason; this might be your chance.


----------



## MarauderX (Aug 19, 2006)

I am looking for a new, good player for my established group for the game I run in Chantilly, about 100 yards from the Game Parlor.  We play D&D 3.5, alternating between a high-level
campaign (~18th) and a new 1st level campaign set to start on the 29th.

If you are interested send me an email - jcpdsgn at yahoo dot com

MX


----------



## Ashavan (Aug 23, 2006)

*Sounds good*

Hammerforge -

I'm in a very similar situation, so we definitely should talk.  I'm in Falls Church and am looking to join or start a group in NoVA.  I'm particularly interested in playing some genre other than traditional fantasy (which is starting to get really old), but beyond that I'm open to all kinds of things.  System-wise, True20 would be my ideal, followed by Savage Worlds, other d20 variants like Modern and Star Wars, and possibly GURPS.  I'm flexible about that, though--the only system I'd categorically rule out is Hero, which I find utterly bewildering.

My preference would probably be to start off as a player, but I do have a bunch of campaign ideas bouncing around in my head that I'd probably like to run someday if I get around to doing the necessary prep work, so rotating GMing would suit me well.

Logistically, some kind of biweekly arrangement would probably be my preference.  We could do it at the Game Parlor, or I'd be willing to host at my house in Falls Church if there's interest in that.  My wife also might be interested in joining as a player at some point if everything clicks.

if this sounds good, feel free to drop me a line at ctg -AT- mail.com.


----------



## Hammerforge (Aug 23, 2006)

Ashavan,

I'm going to send you an email right now. Our RPG tastes seem to be leaning in the same direction, so that's good.


----------



## Hammerforge (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey all,

This is a big BUMP -- Still looking for players/GMs.


----------



## barrelv (Sep 28, 2006)

Definitely interested in getting involved.

You seem to be looking for the same sort of people that I like roleplaying with. Nearly all systems are interesting to me and if I find a good match, I wouldn't mind GMing in the future

oh Ashavan, I agree w/u regarding HERO. the system is a BEAST, but amazing for running super-hero and sci-fi games once you can digest the logic. And, once you get it, the 'one 3 6-sided dice roll solves everything except damage' makes things go soooo much faster. When I ran games in it, I did a lot of pre-built items to reduce the player headache. I even had some players use HERO to create 'the force' for a Star Wars campaign...

But back to the core message: Yes, I'm interesting in getting together w/some ppl. Chantilly and Falls Church are only a short drive from where I live.

email works best: barrelv AT gmail DOT com


----------

